# Tampa Goju Classes



## okinawagojuryu (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello everyone , I havent posted in a while , & thought I would say hello , & update everyone .
My name is David Somers , from Tampa,FL , & have been training since about 1978 . I hold a Yon Dan from The Okinawa Goju Ryu Seibukai , under Nakasone Kinei Sensei , & have trained w/ several other instuctors , as well . Some of them are Hichiya Yoshio Sensei , Morio Higaonna , Nakamoto Masahiro Sensei , Tony Madamba , & John Yacalis . I am also the US Represenative for The Okinawa Dento Kobudo Hozon Kai , under Nakamoto Masahiro Sensei , Bunbukan Kancho . I am looking to start a training group here in Tampa , of adults who are sincere , have a good heart , & want to learn . If anyone is interested , please feel free in contacting me at okigojunofl@hotmail.com .

David Somers
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------



## Disco (Dec 8, 2004)

David, how was your trip to Okinawa? We met a while back down in Sarasota and you mentioned that you were going to try to go. 

Mike Dunn


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Dec 8, 2004)

Okinawa was awesome . I did'nt wanna come back . If I was'nt married , I would of figured out a way to stay . The people there are very friendly , peaceful people . I can't wait to go back !

David


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 8, 2004)

okinawagojuryu said:
			
		

> Okinawa was awesome . I did'nt wanna come back . If I was'nt married , I would of figured out a way to stay . The people there are very friendly , peaceful people . I can't wait to go back !
> 
> David


 
 David, 

 Thanks for posting.
 Okinawa is great, isn't it!
 How long were you there? Where did you stay?


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Dec 8, 2004)

I stayed in Naha for 2 weeks . While I was there I trained w/ Hichiya Yoshio Sensei , & Nakamoto Masahiro Sensei . Shinzo Chinen Sensei , also helped me out a bit as well . 

David


----------



## Disco (Dec 22, 2004)

David, if your ever in the area, your more than welcome to drop on in. Were located on 49th St and 118 th in Pinellas Park, Commerce Plaza. Mon thru Fri 6:00pm till your tired.

Mike Dunn

To David, RRouuselot and everyone else in the Karate section.

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Dec 22, 2004)

Mike ,

     I dont get out much anymore , but thanks for the offer . I just stick to training by myself , & my lil' group . I do'nt have time for much more , anymore .
Merry Christmas to you , as well !

David Somers
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------

